# Scorpion start up tips?



## Orpheus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello, My name is jose. I am a newbie to the world of inverts. I am interested in acquiring a scorpion in the following weeks. Can you more seasoned owners of scorpions tell me what i'll need, how much it will cost and links to reputable sites for supplies and the scorpions themselves. Im hoping on getting a heterometrus spinifer, or pandinus imperator. 

               Thanks,
                 Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twillis10 (Aug 3, 2012)

First piece of advice I have is research research research. I never hear people complain they did to much research before getting an animal, but you hear the opposite all to often. 

You should be able to find everything you need through research very easily. You dont need much. As far as price it really depends on what you want. You can poke holes in a storage container and buy/make cheap hides and decorations and do it really really cheap. Or you can buy a nice tank and decorations and make it look really cool. So that could be anywhere between $10 and $100, or even more. I will say, especially being your first time something a little simpler (it can still look good) would be easier to make sure the proper conditions are meet. 

Lastly I would recommend setting up the cage before getting the scorpion. This will give you a good chance to make sure you can keep the proper conditions. Good luck and enjoy your scorpion! They are awesome animals. 

P.S. I would try to get your scorp. from a reputable source, not a local pet store with some emperors and a rosehair that have a sponge in the water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orpheus (Aug 3, 2012)

Twillis10 said:


> First piece of advice I have is research research research. I never hear people complain they did to much research before getting an animal, but you hear the opposite all to often.
> 
> You should be able to find everything you need through research very easily. You dont need much. As far as price it really depends on what you want. You can poke holes in a storage container and buy/make cheap hides and decorations and do it really really cheap. Or you can buy a nice tank and decorations and make it look really cool. So that could be anywhere between $10 and $100, or even more. I will say, especially being your first time something a little simpler (it can still look good) would be easier to make sure the proper conditions are meet.
> 
> ...




So i have read that i do need a heat pad, any suggestions on what type or brand?
 also i am most likely going to get a 10 or 20 gallon tank. Where did you acquire your scorpion? I dont know many sources as of now other then petco. Also should i get a baby scorpion since its my first or get an adult?


----------



## Bayushi (Aug 3, 2012)

If you use a heat pad, put it on the side of the tank not under it.  Some species of scorpion will burrow to escape high temps and having the heat pad under the tank will only do harm.
If you get a 10 or 20 gallon tank you probably want to avoid getting a "baby" scorpion as the size of the tank will be way too big for it to be able to properly hunt for food.  Go for an adult or sub-adult.
Also what kind of scorpion are you looking to get?  Tropical? Desert?  it helps to know what you are looking for to give any more advice.

As for finding a dealer of arachnids, you could try the for sale section here on the forums or one of the many online dealers.
Just off the top of my head there is....
http://www.kenthebugguy.com/
http://www.swiftinverts.com/
and many, many more.


----------



## Orpheus (Aug 3, 2012)

Im thinking a dune scorpion maybe, or maybe you could recommend me something, im looking for a aggressive scorpion that isnt afraid of using its tail. Also fun to feed. This will be my first scorpion so i kinda want to have fun with it and observe how it lives. Breeding may com later. 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KDiiX (Aug 4, 2012)

So you want a scorpion but never read something before about them?! First you said that you want a imperator or spinifer which are both not really aggressive any way. But do you really think an aggressive scorpion is the best to start with? You know that they are prisoners animal?! Any of them could possible kill you and you want to start with an aggressive one. 
When I read your last comment you search something amazing to watch. Than watch youtube there are many amazing clips that couldn't kill you at all :-D too be serious and honest you may have to think about your attitude if you want to keep scorpions and want to get a good keeper of scorpions. They are no toys or something and if you arranged a good set up you may not see a scorpion pretty often. So I really  doubt that a scorpion is the correct pet for you.
@bayushi EVERY scorpion and even tarantula searches lower temperature the deeper it gets. That's the main reason why they hide. I would always recommend as heat source a light bulb. That is much more natural then a heat pad and in my opinion looks much better.  But what a don't understand that many people don't care about a natural and good looking set up.


----------



## Olsin (Aug 4, 2012)

There's already a thread here titled "Question for all Smeringurus Mesaensis owners: Are Dune Scorpions good pets ". Maybe you should read that if you're thinking of getting such a scorpion. One thing i'd like to say though is that you should be aware that scorpions are generally nocturnal creatures. It's very common not to see them that often, so if you're looking for a pet that you can watch and observe at your pleasure then you may find yourself being disappointed. They can also be stressed quite easily if an owner constantly lifts their hide to observe them or any other kind of high level continual disturbances .. and a stressed scorpion won't behave naturally. In extreme cases stress can kill them.

People that keep scorpions generally try to set up an authentic habitat that reflects the scorpions natural environment. Doing this also lets the scorpion enjoy it's natural way of living which again impacts on it's "visibility" ... Only a very few scorpion species will show themselves during the daytime and most all of those species (i can atually only think of one!) are not what you would call beginner scorpions insomuch they are quick and possess strong venom.

Lastly, i don't know if you meant "fun" in the same way i think of fun. If you did then i'm afraid scorpions are probably not the pet for you. To observe scorpions going about their natural life you have to be prepared to wait up at night and use a blacklight (UV light) to observe them. Most all the pictures you see of scorpions are taken after the owner has lifted their hides (not a good practice!) or when the owner has been doing enclosure maintenance or moving a scorpion from one enclosure to another .. scorpions don't naturally rest on the surface of the substrate setting themselves up for poses photo's, so don't let yourself be deceived by the apparent abundance of these pictures that show scorpions in daylight....Do some reading and do your research but be honest with yourself about your reasons for wanting a scorpion..If they are anything but a genuine and sincere wish to learn more about scorpions while at the same time allowing your scorpion to live it's life naturally (as naturally as you can) then you risk giving your scorpion a short, stressful life where none of your observations in any way resemble what that scorpion would naturally do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Orpheus (Aug 4, 2012)

After doing a little more research last night, i still want a scorpion, im very commited to this. Scorpions are extremely interesting and i would love to see how they live. They are beautiful looking too. I am eagerly awaiting the day when im finally prepared to buy one. The world of arachnids has a certain allure to it, i dont know exactly why but it does. 
Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danimal (Aug 4, 2012)

Orpheus,

Ignore some of the negativity on this board, while this forum is supposed to be to help others and obtain info, some people want to do the opposite of just that. END RANT

If you are committed to getting a scorpion, here is my advice:

1. Stick with a pandinus or heterometrus species. They are hardy, easy to keep, and can be handled if you want (I wouldn't recommend this too often). After having one for a few months, and everything is good, who's to say you can't get another species that is more 'aggressive'? This is probably the best way to go about things.

2. As far as an enclosure, get a 5 or 10 gallon aquarium, fill it with 5-8 inches of soil/coco fiber and provide a water dish and maybe some bark/hides etc. You will want to keep them around 70-80% humidity, and 75-85 degrees F temperature wise. To obtain this, you will 1.) want to keep the substrate damp at all times and mist daily, 2.) use a heat pad on the SIDE or a heat bulb over the top. 

3. Feed them crickets 1-2x a week depending on size/age. 

Lastly, listen to the warnings from some of the posters above. Scorpions do hide 75% of the time, and can be stressed out very easy. Try to not bother them everyday, or handle them to often.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Orpheus (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks danimal, i think i will get the emperor and enjoy it, my father would be probably be interested too. Do you think i should order it from online or in store? Also if in store how should i go through the process of picking a healthy scorpion? Like signs of a healthy scorpion?


----------



## Them (Aug 4, 2012)

Orpheus,

How about a voice of reason.

Way back in the mid 90's I wanted to get into Arachnids and the first thing I bought was an Emperor Scorpion.  I bought this before I bought a tarantula and I loved it.  It ended up being a wild caught female that later had babies.

Over the years I fine-tuned my interests and now I strictly raise Desert species, particularly those species from Africa.  I have to say that of all the scorpions that I have raised, Vaejovis spinergerus(Stripe Tail Devil Scorpion) is hands down the most dear to my heart..

When you wake up in the morning they are still out and after night falls they come out to bask and hunt.  Their poison level is that of a bee sting, like an Emperor, and they are not particularly aggressive.

Do some more research and good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## Danimal (Aug 4, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Thanks danimal, i think i will get the emperor and enjoy it, my father would be probably be interested too. Do you think i should order it from online or in store? Also if in store how should i go through the process of picking a healthy scorpion? Like signs of a healthy scorpion?


Typically, I buy all of scorpions online. Partly due to most scorpions in shops are not very well taken care of, partly because shops never have anything I am interested in. 

If you go the shop route: The thing to look for is how they are being kept. Example: I visit a local pet store in my area for crickets, and they usually have 1-2 emps. I have seen them kept on SAND, and now they are being kept on bark chips, with no hides, and about 10 crickets, some of them dead. This is obviously terrible. In the past I have purchased these animals out of guilt, however, they never lasted very long. If however, they are being kept as I described above, you should be in better shape. TYPICALLY all shop inverts are wild caught, and in my experience, always adults. This will 1.) mean a short life span in your care, and 2.) there is a possibility that they will be gravid....so be prepared for that. 

If you go the online route: The best place to look is here in the classifieds. Emps are very common, and you could probably find one around $10-$15 (plus $15-$30 in shipping depending if you go Priority or Express). I would suggest looking for a juvenile of sub-adult, as it will still have some growing to do, and if kept correctly, will live longer than an adult (scorps typically only like 2-5 years). If you cannot find a local seller from this board, there are also some online shops, similar to the ones that are mentioned above. 

Also, a Vaejovis spinergerus that was mentioned above is def. another easy to care for scorpion as well. They will require sand/clay, low humidity, and high temps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orpheus (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for all your help, one last question, what do pandinus imperator do in the winter? will it hibernate, or something along those lines?


----------



## Danimal (Aug 4, 2012)

No, you do not need to worry about it hibernating during the winter. Although some people get very specific and will try to mimic seasonal changes, it is best and easiest to just keep it the same humidity / temp all the time. The only time my scorps temp varies is when the heat bulbs go off at night and turn back on in the morning (I have them on a timer).


----------



## KDiiX (Aug 5, 2012)

Danimal said:


> Orpheus,
> 
> Ignore some of the negativity on this board, while this forum is supposed to be to help others and obtain info, some people want to do the opposite of just that. END RANT
> 
> ...


 Nobody wants the opposite, I think the board also is supposed to help the animals and therefore I have to say that scorpions are not the correct let for every one. Recommending a pandinus or heterometrus for someone who wants to see the scorpion often is even bout the best choice because inn good conditions you only see them every couple kind month or weeks.  Coca fibres are no good substrate for a digging scorpion like emperors. Btw sand isn't that bad substrate when you mix it with al lot clay if you don't believe then watch this ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCj9a9JHGc0 ) I recommend a mixture of clay and potting soil which its deep as possible. With the correct soil, right temp and humidity the emperor mostly show only the claws at the entrance of their tunnel.that is the natural behavior if you don't like that you should think about keeping other pets, because it's not ok to try to change the behave of t the animal just because you want to see it often
Hides are no maybe they are a must have.
Habitat should be always ne imitated as god as possible. That means even try to imitate seasonal climate. With some cases its pretty necessary for successful keeping and reproducing. Saying the best is to ignore seasonal climate is simply wrong. 
If you immediate a good environment the scorpion will thank you with a long and good life and you can be proud that you have a part of Africa in your livingroom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Orpheus (Aug 5, 2012)

i just got a one time job offer for 500$ so i will soon have a scorpion! Also do emperor scorpions do good in communal tanks? I am working on acquiring a 45 gallon tank from craigslist, that i could make into a colony for emperor scorpions.


----------



## KDiiX (Aug 5, 2012)

Colony  is no problem. There are few thinks you should care about and than its usually no problem. 
1. Have enough space
2. Have the right conditions, soil, deppness of soil and food supply 
3. Have enough hide
4. Buy at best all scorpions from the same seller
5. Set them all in the same time into the tank, don't wait days or more before you put another one into the tank
6. Don't disturb them more then necessary, this will lead to cannibalism
7. Buy all emperor's at the same size, best size in my opinion is as adult if they are wildcaughts it could mean they don't live that long anymore , but even adult could live for many years a fresh adult will live about 6-10 years under good conditions. The advantage is they never molt again, which is good because cannibalism while molting is the main reason for cannibalism.
8. If you add to your colony rearrange the hole set up this will minimize territorial fights.

If you have more questions for colony keeping feel free to ask ;-)
Which size do a 45 gallon tank have? Here in Germany we don't measure in gallons we take the length of each side.


----------



## Orpheus (Aug 5, 2012)

48"x12 1/2"x17" is there any predetermined maximum of emperor scorpions i can have in a communal setup? 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KDiiX (Aug 5, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> 48"x12 1/2"x17" is there any predetermined maximum of emperor scorpions i can have in a communal setup?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


Actually that depends on the size of the tank. Wait a second and I will calculate how many I would recommend with that size.

Edit: in cm it's a quite good size for a nice colony :-D for this size I would recommend I group of 10-15 adults as maximum. Better 10 to minimize the risk of cannibalism. I group of 3 males and 7 females is probably the best if you want them to give birth, bilut don't think that this will happen often. P.imperator can be about 12-24 month gravid.


----------



## NavyDT (Aug 5, 2012)

Im not sure how to say this but i would like to point out even the MOST experienced keeper started somewhere. that of a know nothing novice. i get that we need to be taking care of the animal but if you spend your money on a pet, dont let some one else guilt you into not enjoying it. forums like these are excellent places for information but what you must understand is the people who devote much time and energy into a given hobby, no mater what that is are also going to be the most radical. They tend to be the ones who crucify noobies for making mistakes they know they made in the past. live and learn man, take everyones advice as a grain of salt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KDiiX (Aug 5, 2012)

NavyDT said:


> Im not sure how to say this but i would like to point out even the MOST experienced keeper started somewhere. that of a know nothing novice. i get that we need to be taking care of the animal but if you spend your money on a pet, dont let some one else guilt you into not enjoying it. forums like these are excellent places for information but what you must understand is the people who devote much time and energy into a given hobby, no mater what that is are also going to be the most radical. They tend to be the ones who crucify noobies for making mistakes they know they made in the past. live and learn man, take everyones advice as a grain of salt.


For some mistakes I have no tolerance. First of all everyone should inform himself about the pet he want to have, which is thanks Google with P.imperator easy possible. If you do this you would know at least some basics about them. For the special tips and unanswered questions a board is the perfect space. And the second is that wanting an aggressive animal is in my opinion the wrong reason buying a pet. That's both things that are not depending if you noob or expert or the kind of animal.
But as it seems orpheus was doing his "homework" and knows more about what he have to expect about keeping scorpions. Maybe may way to say some things are to rude or direct for some but I prefer a direct way then crouching into somebody's ass , because there s no learning effect about that.


----------



## Danimal (Aug 5, 2012)

NavyDT said:


> Im not sure how to say this but i would like to point out even the MOST experienced keeper started somewhere. that of a know nothing novice. i get that we need to be taking care of the animal but if you spend your money on a pet, dont let some one else guilt you into not enjoying it. forums like these are excellent places for information but what you must understand is the people who devote much time and energy into a given hobby, no mater what that is are also going to be the most radical. They tend to be the ones who crucify noobies for making mistakes they know they made in the past. live and learn man, take everyones advice as a grain of salt.


^EXACTLY!



KDiiX said:


> For some mistakes I have no tolerance. First of all everyone should inform himself about the pet he want to have, which is thanks Google with P.imperator easy possible. If you do this you would know at least some basics about them. For the special tips and unanswered questions a board is the perfect space. And the second is that wanting an aggressive animal is in my opinion the wrong reason buying a pet. That's both things that are not depending if you noob or expert or the kind of animal.
> But as it seems orpheus was doing his "homework" and knows more about what he have to expect about keeping scorpions. Maybe may way to say some things are to rude or direct for some but I prefer a direct way then crouching into somebody's ass , because there s no learning effect about that.


Your opinions are duly noted. However, the OP did not ask whether or not you approved of his "homework" or if he had the right "attitude". He specifically asked about care and purchase suggestions. Whether he wants a scorpion because it is aggressive, or because it looks cool, who cares? If he wants one bad enough he will get it. The hobby is better served to have care instructions/advice from people with first hand experience, than to be rude to them so they stop using the forum altogether.


----------



## KDiiX (Aug 6, 2012)

The scorpion will care if the owner just keep it to be cool or just because he/she love that pets. And if I'm the opinion that those who just want a "cool" pet,maybe because they want to be cool too or what else, shouldn't keep any pets at all, because at last the pet is the one that have the problem with wrong keeping, handling the scorpion and other bad mistakes that those "cool owner " usually do, then I will say that instead of crouching into his ass by giving him partly wrong information and saying nothing about that scorpions shouldn't be treated like they are just born for personal amusement of humans.
And if he asked how to rape a child best way without getting caught by police you would have helped him either without questioning anything ? Maybe a rude example but just it's just it's just so rude that you understand my point.


----------

